# Grooming a Shiba Inu/Poodle?



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

My fiance and I have a Shiba Inu/Poodle. So far, we're noticed that he almost doesn't shed at all. It's very minimal. Grayson is our first dog that is _ours_. Previously, the only dog experience I have, is from my grandpa's dog, and he's a Bichon/Poodle and has to be groomed pretty regularly.

Does he need to have regular groomings? I know nail trimmings, but how about his fur? The fact that he's both Poodle and Shiba is what stumps me a little, and I'm not too familiar with dogs that have an undercoat, like he does. 

And for reference...he's my baby.

http://i.imgur.com/F8v9R00.jpg


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

That is not a Poodle coat. Looks like he's gonna shed (blow-coat, like a Husky) sooner or later and it'll shock you when he does. He might not though, and might just shed a bit year-round. DO NOT get him trimmed. This type of coat does not need trimming of any sort. Just get a slicker-type brush and a Zoom Groom (made by Kong) and give him a bath when he gets dirty or stinky and you'll be good. There's no need to take him to the groomers for actual grooming (a bath and nail trim is fine, but no coat cutting) since it's a pretty easy coat-type to take care of.


----------



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

That's what I was figuring. Thanks! When I saw his under-coat I figured he would shed sooner or later. The only shedding we've seen at all so far was when he got a bath after his first visit to the park and romping in the woods. And when he used the carpet as a towel, I could see little poofs of Grayson everywhere. Luckily, my cat already has me prepared for the "big shed" lol.


----------



## dogspot (Jan 2, 2013)

I think The most useful ones are aloevera moisturizing shampoo for dogs for good shiny hair, deep conditioning dog shampoo having rough and dry hair, it is tear less dog shampoo if your dog has any problem like sensitivity of eyes for shampoos & medicated flea and tick shampoo for dogs. It is best suitable for your dog.


----------

